# Explicación del Teorema de thevenin



## paololv16 (Ago 8, 2006)

Donde encuentro algo bastante detallado acerca del teorema de thevenin.
algun libro o pagina donde pueda buscar como resolver un circuito, para mi complicado.


----------



## darea (Ago 8, 2006)

El teorema de Thevenin es de los más elementales de la electrónica y es bastante sencillo. 

Visita esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_Thévenin


----------



## paololv16 (Ago 9, 2006)

Hola, gracias por el sitio, lo que pasa es que alli esta lo elemental de thevenin muy facil alli, mi problema es para encontrar el voltave de thevenin, si  me puedes decir como encontrarlo, o cuales son los pasos, para un circuito màs complicado.


----------



## Xenon (Ago 9, 2006)

paololv16, visita esta pagina te servira de ayuda.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos34/circuitos-electricos/circuitos-electricos.shtml

suerte! 8)


----------



## extremista_1 (Ago 9, 2006)

te recomiendo el siguiente libro, Circuitos Electricos Dorf svoboda... si es que lo puedes conseguir te sera de gran ayuda--- suerte

bytes¡


----------



## paololv16 (Ago 9, 2006)

*Muchisimas gracias a todos *ya lo logre entender a pleno, la verdad no importa lo complicado que pueda ser, se puede usar el teorema varias veces, y si no se puede hacer por corrientes, o sea encontrando que corriente paralela que pasa por los puntos que se estan "testiando", Gracias soy nuevo en el foro y perdon al principio por solo preguntar y preguntar, leyendo respuestas de este y otros foros, me di cuenta que este es un muy buen foro y que los que lo integran dan todo para resolver las dudas de nosotros lo principiantes y claro hasta los avanzados tienen dudas, en un ambiente muy amigable, gracias y perdon si los molesto mas adelante, en esta pagina logre entender el teorema de thevenin por si a alguien le interesa.
http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema1/Paginas/Pagina4.htm


----------



## Adán González (Nov 21, 2008)

paololv16, lo que andás buscando lo encontras el libro "Análisis introductorio de circuitos" de Robert Boylestad", si podés encontrar la cuarta edición estas hecho (es el mejor), si nó; cualquier edición te sirve. Si querés dominar el tema te recomiendo que montes los circuitos en protoborad y los midás para comprobar tus resultados, cualquier onda avisá. saludos compadre...


----------



## caridad (Sep 24, 2010)

soy nueva en esto de la electricidad y estoy toda pegada en el teorema de thevenin los primeros pasas son faciles siempre q*UE* no se me ponga problemas con circuitos muy complicado me gustaria q*UE* me ayudaran a comprender este teorema con ejemplos de problemas resueltos a ver si me entero un poco de que va esto gracias


----------



## jonmar (Sep 24, 2010)

"Análisis Básico de Circuitos en Ingeniería" David Irwin
Muy buen libro!


----------



## caridad (Sep 26, 2010)

ok Gracias le hechare un vistaso


----------



## Sojue (Jun 3, 2013)

Disculpa mi pregunta pero el libro de "Circuitos Electricos" de Dorf Svoboda contiene la explicación del teorema de thevenin



extremista_1 dijo:


> te recomiendo el siguiente libro, Circuitos Electricos Dorf svoboda... si es que lo puedes conseguir te sera de gran ayuda--- suerte
> 
> bytes¡


----------

